# Bas Rutten MMA system



## Q-Man (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone here have any experience with the Bas Ruttem MMA system?  Whats it like?  Do you go to a school that teaches it or are you an instructor in it?  How did/do you like it?  Im thinking about applying to go to the instructors program and would like to hear any reviews/thoughts people might have on it.  Thanks


----------



## Q-Man (Jan 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Brian S (Jan 9, 2008)

I've seen some of his videos and his fights. He's awesome and seems to be one hell of an instructor. I'll bet it would be worth it.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 9, 2008)

Let me first say that I have no personal experience with him.  But, I have read through his 2 big books of combat and watched his system on DVD.  It is very thorough and his instruction is very good.  Also, if you look to the fighters that he has coached/taught in his system he puts out decent fighters as well.  

So, I would say if you have the chance and can go I don't think you would be disappointed.


----------



## MattJ (Jan 9, 2008)

A friend of mine attended a seminar with Bas and Randy Couture. He loved it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 10, 2008)

There are safer ways to fight.
sean


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jan 10, 2008)

Q-Man said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with the Bas Ruttem MMA system? Whats it like? Do you go to a school that teaches it or are you an instructor in it? How did/do you like it? Im thinking about applying to go to the instructors program and would like to hear any reviews/thoughts people might have on it. Thanks


 

The instructors program is $4500 for 2 to 3 intervals of two weeks of training with Bas over a year and a half. It equals out to be about 140 hours with him, then it is around 370 a month to use the Bas Rutten MMA system name, annnd you have to fly to los angeles(i believe his school is there) like 3 times a year. Holy crap thats expensive!

I have Bas' audio workout cds and they are well done and I've seen some clips of his other videos, looks nice. I've never been to a school that teaches it however.


----------



## Q-Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey bigfootsquatch,

Thanks for your information.  Could you tell me where you got that data from?   Those numbers are about double of what I was initially told.   

Thanks again.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jan 15, 2008)

www.basrutten.tv

I requested more information from that site(the official site) and I was emailed the information. I can forward the message to you if you like.


----------



## Q-Man (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks but there is no need for the forwarded message.  I contacted them and they sent me the same information that you gave.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jan 17, 2008)

bigfootsquatch said:


> The instructors program is $4500 for 2 to 3 intervals of two weeks of training with Bas over a year and a half. It equals out to be about 140 hours with him, then it is around 370 a month to use the Bas Rutten MMA system name, annnd you have to fly to los angeles(i believe his school is there) like 3 times a year. Holy crap thats expensive!


$140 an hour isn't really that bad.  I've paid $100 dollars an hour for private lessons with a BJJ blackbelt and I'm pretty sure I could justify the extra $40 to train with Bas.


----------



## towknee (Jan 17, 2008)

I like Bas Rutten stuff.  Note that Bas Rutten is a very physical human.
A training partner of mine purchased some work out CDs from Bas Rutten.
Showed them to me.  I did some of the drills.  Made me think my buddy hated me.  Excellent work outs.  I have pursued some of the various video clips on the web.  Like all other programs or systems, you have to practice.  And be in decent physical condition. 
I would encourgage you to purchase a basic set of CDs and bang away.  That is the cheaper method of being exposed to his style/program and in terms of physical conditioning won't waste either your time or you funds.
Pursue further instruction if it works.  Kind of like reviewing repair histories prior to purchasing a used automobile.

luck.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jan 18, 2008)

towknee said:


> I like Bas Rutten stuff. Note that Bas Rutten is a very physical human.
> A training partner of mine purchased some work out CDs from Bas Rutten.
> Showed them to me. I did some of the drills. Made me think my buddy hated me. Excellent work outs. I have pursued some of the various video clips on the web. Like all other programs or systems, you have to practice. And be in decent physical condition.
> I would encourgage you to purchase a basic set of CDs and bang away. That is the cheaper method of being exposed to his style/program and in terms of physical conditioning won't waste either your time or you funds.
> ...


 
I agree. His audio cds are very good and practical for martial arts. Since the workout uses boxing, muay thai, and sprawls(I'm sure you know, but just saying for everyone else). It also has an all around workout section, that will do many exercises to benefit those of any style. 

Another thing to note if you like Bas' stuff, you can get his big dvds or extreme pancrase(an older set, still really good) instructionals off ebay alot cheaper than his site. At least then you could see what you would be getting into if you wanted to try his instructional program.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2008)

I like what I have seen of Bas as well and believe it could be a good experience.  He definately has a teaching style I would enjoy and seems to have some pretty sound self defense approaches.  *My one question is that after training with him for two weeks are you an instructor?*  If so then that is a sham as it takes more than a few weeks of training to teach well.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jan 18, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I like what I have seen of Bas as well and believe it could be a good experience. He definately has a teaching style I would enjoy and seems to have some pretty sound self defense approaches. *My one question is that after training with him for two weeks are you an instructor?* If so then that is a sham as it takes more than a few weeks of training to teach well.


 
It is in three different one week intervals; I just rechecked the info. Here is what it says:

*Why a year and a half? 
*Its simple; because Bas knows thats what it takes to get his system down! You really have to learn a lot, not just making a certain move, but to know EVERYTHING about that certain move, how to escape it, how to even prevent it from happening and most important, how to teach it to your students. 
After completion of the first week, you will have a minimum 6 month period so that you may begin teaching and practicing all the new information. When you come back for the second week, you will test on that 1st week material. This same process will be repeated for the 2nd week material. At the end of the three week course, you will be certified to teach up to Green Level, but you will have all the information thru Blue Level. 
In addition to course material, Bas will be bringing in special guest instructors to teach and train you. They will pass on their best in the business expertise to make you the greatest coach for your fighter(s). You will learn how to hold the Thai pads and focus mitts the proper way, to tape the hands of your fighters, deal with cuts & bruises, corner your fighters, referee like the pros and the list goes on and on.


----------

